# Hello from Essex (another one!)



## virgilns (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi to you all. Just gone and taken the plunge on a Rocket R58 and Mignon grinder...going so-so so far so looking for tips and tricks to get it right time after time. Will post a more detailed intro in the Rocket section where I guess its more appropriate??

Enjoying and being equally frustrated by the high end coffee experience so far


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome. You'll be all over it soon with a little advice. J


----------

